# trail riding in vernonia oregon help please



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not sure about _in_ Vernonia, but the Banks-Vernonia Trail is a pretty awesome multi-use trail that goes 21 miles south to Banks and passes through Stub Stewart Park, which has more interesting trails.

Your horse would need to be OK with people and bicycles going by, particularly with the Banks-Vernonia trail, though, where they have a smooth paved surface and can get some speed (even though they're not supposed to...)


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
Right now all forest land around here is closed due to the high fire risk. And hunting season is about to open which makes riding in the woods exciting. Trailering to Stub Stewart would be your best bet right now. Camp Wilkerson has some trails and there is Northrup Creek out past Mist. But none of this answers your "around town" question.
You know there is a local saddle club? I will PM you with that info. Might be a good contact for you.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> Your horse would need to be OK with people and bicycles going by, particularly with the Banks-Vernonia trail, though, where they have a smooth paved surface and can get some speed (even though they're not supposed to...)


When did bicyclists start doing what they were supposed to do (ooops...attitude showing)?
We had a guy on a bike zip past us one day on the Banks-Vernonia Trail and he reached out and petted my husband's horse as he went by! Thank God for a trusty old Appy gelding. Could have been exciting.
The most interesting sight encountered on that trail was a family taking their herd of goats for a walk. Whatever floats your boat, I guess. : )


----------

